# how long can a opened bottle of creatine last?



## stam (May 15, 2002)

i have my creatine bottle opened for a few mths and i have not finished it. i wonder if it still works?


----------



## BPB (May 15, 2002)

Since you don't like liquid creatine I'm assuming you are talking about the powder. As long as you have a lid on it so it is protected from moisture is should last a long while. If air or moisture gets in.. it could start to clump but I don't think it would be bad


----------



## stam (May 15, 2002)

hey thanks BPB!


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2002)

Creatine is relatively cheap...personally I would trash it and buy a new bottle, but that's just me.


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 15, 2002)

Its probably ok, like BPB said as long as it didn't clump up.


----------



## stam (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by stam *_
> hey thanks BPB!




damn u are rich!


----------



## Xeldrine (May 27, 2002)

I agree with BPB


----------

